# Food Poisoning:  Electrolyte Tablets



## hueberttix (Feb 20, 2021)

I had food poisoning this month and it's been with me for a few weeks now. I read up on the foods that I should gravitate towards: like rice, crackers and clear soups. However, I read that electrolytes are important and was wondering if Science In Sport Hydro Hydration Tablets would be a good idea?

Advice shied away from "energy pills", but these seem to contain electrolyte specifically for hydration.

Can anybody recommend them, or anything better? I don't want big bottles of pop on hand (I don't drink fizzy drinks), and these tablets would turn water into something really useful, only taking up a little space.

ref: https://www.scienceinsport.com/shop-sis/go-range/go-hydro-tablets


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 20, 2021)

You are touching on a tricky area.  You really need to talk with a professional nutritionist, and a doctor. They can determine where your body is at, and prescribe the proper supplements/medicines that you need.  

I can give you great recipes, and cooking techniques.  But yoy need the expertise of someone who specializes in nutrition, and what makes the body work.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## hueberttix (Feb 20, 2021)

I think you're right.

I cannot be sure, but I think that I've tracked it down to Beef Mince, as after recovering well after three days I just got ill again after eating some.

I think it's been in the freezer for too long ?


----------



## pepperhead212 (Feb 20, 2021)

Being in the freezer too long won't cause food poisoning, just reduction in quality, if any air is contacting the meat, when packaged. 
Thawing at room temperature can be dangerous, and being refrigerated for too long can also cause problems, but not freezing for long periods, even when not at ideal temperatures.  Just more freezer burn.  

Good luck getting better quickly!


----------



## hueberttix (Feb 21, 2021)

It could just be that even though I don't feel bad, that the bacteria is still present to cause upset ?


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 22, 2021)

That's not something we can answer. Please call your doctor today.


----------



## hueberttix (Mar 9, 2021)

It turned out that it was the beef mince that was causing me trouble, after five months in the freezer. Yet, when I used pork loin, from the same sealing period, there was no issue.

I checked online and beef mince is a cause for concern where food poisoning was concerned, something I had no idea about.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 9, 2021)

hueberttix said:


> It turned out that it was the beef mince that was causing me trouble, after five months in the freezer. Yet, when I used pork loin, from the same sealing period, there was no issue.
> 
> I checked online and beef mince is a cause for concern where food poisoning was concerned, something I had no idea about.



Any kind of minced meat can cause a problem. It's why it is suggested to thoroughly cook hamburgers and anything else made with mince. The pork loin might have had micro-organisms on the outside, but they would easily be killed by cooking. The micro-organisms won't usually penetrate very far into red meat (meat from mammals). Micro-organisms penetrate much more into the softer flesh of poultry, which is why it is important to thoroughly cook poultry.

The mince, is sort of all surface. The possibly contaminated surface of the meat gets mixed all through the meat, when it is ground.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 9, 2021)

hueberttix said:


> I think you're right.
> 
> I cannot be sure, but I think that I've tracked it down to Beef Mince, as after recovering well after three days I just got ill again after eating some.


The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting a different result. Throw out the beef mince.

Get yourself some sports beverages, like Gatorade, Powerade or All Sport. They will both hydrate and provide electrolytes.


----------



## hueberttix (Mar 19, 2021)

Thanks taxlady for that info, it seems like I'm strangely reminded of that fact from sometime before, but it certainly makes sense.

I recently tried a pork loin from that same time period and got ill again, so I'm definitely sure that something happened in that time period that caused problems for all the meat.

I have since discarded the meat from that period.

As for repeating mistakes, I didn't do it on purpose, and I need to be sure, I don't just throw food away. But now I can be certain it was the meat from that period.

Science is ALL ABOUT performing the same experiment and taking averages, thank you very much.


----------

